# How popular are the Raptors Chapter?



## Fiddlestix (Mar 21, 2013)

So I was painting some IGs to sell on ebay, and I thought, "Damn, it would be awesome to have a SM army decked out in camo." I then ran to Google to see if this would be okay fluffwise. I eventually found the Raptors Chapter, and fell in love. Here's the wiki http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Raptors

Anyone know if this chapter is popular? I'm looking to start a unique but official SM army.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i'm gonna go with "practically zero".


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Jesus ... the Legion colors look like they graduated from Michigan. PROUDLY.


----------



## Fiddlestix (Mar 21, 2013)

lol I thought that too about Michigan.........hate Michigan. I'm talking about the new colour scheme with the olive green. The one on the wiki link. I was going to make a pure deathwatch army, but that seems overdone to me now. I need a unique army, and Raptors don't seem like an overused chapter. Plus I'm good at painting camo, so they can be Jungle Stripe Raptors.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Did a bit of a search there are a few units basically on google ( http://z11.invisionfree.com/Work_In_Progress/ar/t14010.htm ) was one in particular but doesnt appear too many around so could be a good idea


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

There don't seem to be many of them out there and a chapter that wears camo is oddly refreshing. There might've been a surge in their popularity after they made their cameo in the Fire Warrior novel (it sucked AND blew), but I've never seen them in person.

Go for it, I say!


----------



## Fiddlestix (Mar 21, 2013)

:biggrin: sold


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Raptors. Awesome chapter, nice color schemes (both the new and old), FW has given them a bit of love over the years, terminator shoulder pads, vehicle doors, transfers. 

They are a very different to the norm chapter and no they an't that populer which is great I think. Go for it man.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

The image of the Raptors' Scout Marine on the wiki looks particularly bad-ass.


----------



## Fiddlestix (Mar 21, 2013)

Yea, I was looking at the forgeworld stuff earlier, and it looks sexy. I made a promise I wouldn't spend any more money on "toys" tho.  I am buying that decal sheet, however. She can suck it. I'll start a progress thread probably next week. I should be done with my AOBR diorama that I talked about in another thread located here by then.

I'm going to use the same list I posted for my Deathwatch army located here. I like to plan things ahead. lol


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeh, they also have an HQ in Imperial Armour X - he's called Liass Isodon (or something like that), and is generally a bit of a hard-arse.


----------



## Fiddlestix (Mar 21, 2013)

@spanner94ezekiel - Hard-arse is an understatement. I Found this on another website. 

Chapter Master Lias Issodon [full stats and rules below]



Woops, forgot that was against the rules.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd take that down. GW don't mind discussion on individual rules, but copy-pasta stat blocks are a huge no-no.

If you want another stealthy character, try Ahazra Redth (from the Mantis Warriors);

here's a write up I found on another site;



> Ahazra Redth (165)
> - PA, FW, Magic Talisman, BP, F+K Grenades, PsiHood, Epistolary
> - If you're taking an Epistolary, no need to take any other psyker, unless you REALLY REALLY want Combat Tactics. . He costs 15 more points, and means that you lose access to one Librarian power, but in return gives you the Mirage Power (Redth, attached unit AND VEHICLE THEY'RE RIDING IN gain Defensive Grenades AND ENEMY UNITS SHOOT AT THEM AS IF THEY WERE NIGHTFIGHTING - and you can still Force Dome as well. You also can reroll a Failed Psychic Test (Bye Bye Perils), gain a 5+ Invuln, reroll Sieze the Initiative, and enemy reserves suffer -1). Oh, and your entire non-Terminator, non DT units gains Infiltrate - 6th Edition Infiltrate + Hammernators? WTF. This guy is horrifically good value; double so as allies in any army. Seriously, he's literally a must-take and precisely why FW is considered unbalanced. It's almost Ward-level-stupid, and at 165pts, there's no good reason to not take him if FW is on the board. Only reason I can imagine to not take him, is if you really want Combat Tactics, don't have another Chapter Tactics user, and really really really want to have a NZ+Avenger/Avenger Gating Terminator Libby.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Just as long as you dont choose the original colour scheme..... damn that really looked awful :grin:


----------



## Fiddlestix (Mar 21, 2013)

Sorry lol. I guess I got excited and forgot. I didn't really read either that those were custom rules for a tournament that the people on the website I got it from were holding. Seemed legit tho. Is this acceptable?

Chapter Master Lias Issodon

Gear
Special Issue Ammunition
Malice, a highly customised Omen Pattern Bolter that has a higher rate of fire and extended range
Power Weapon

Rules: 
Chapter Tactics - all units gain Stealth 
Cunning Strategist - Enemy reserve rolls suffer a -1 penalty for the game 
Infiltrate, Isolate, and Destroy


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

"The bulky armour was painted a dull green, dappled with blacks and browns to form a camoflaged pattern. Only the right pauldron was not covered in the patchwork series of splotches or concealed by fabric strips of scrim. The thick plate of armour above the right shoulder of each giant bore a simple field of olive green broken by a pair of crossed swords in black. It was a symbol that had announced doom upon a thousand worlds. It was the mark of the Adeptus Astartes, the heraldry of the Chapter of Space Marines called the Emperor's Warbringers." 

A paragraph taken from the short story "Black Dawn" by C.L.Werner in the Victories of the Space Marines, a Black Library book. If you want a proper camo scheme maybe go for them. Bit of a silly sounding name though.

(By the way, Hope I haven't broken forum rules by copying the paragraph.)


----------



## Fiddlestix (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm gonna have to somehow incorporate scouts in my list. What self respecting stealth infiltration army would be complete without them? Prolly have to drop one of my marine squads, which would free up some useful points for more dakka. 

I'm kind of excited. This chapter fits my personality well. I'm a Metal Gear fanatic, and thoroughly enjoy stealth action.

We don't pick our chapters. Our chapters pick us.


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

Most chapters have camo patterns they may consider use of as per the Codex Astartes, however these are rarely used by most chapters (Never by some), most of the chapters mentioned in the Badab Wars are mentioned making use of camo at various points, the most obvious ones though are the Raptors and the Howling Griffons who join still in the camo pattern they used for their previous campaign that the were returning home from


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Fiddlestix said:


> Sorry lol. I guess I got excited and forgot. I didn't really read either that those were custom rules for a tournament that the people on the website I got it from were holding. Seemed legit tho. Is this acceptable?
> 
> Chapter Master Lias Issodon
> 
> ...


This is the perfect choice for anyone running a raptors sm force, He will be leading my 3rd Company with 10th Company. The only downside is that there is not going to be a model produced by GW or FW so let your imagination run wild........


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Am i the only one who thinks trying to camouflage a 7 foot superhuman in power Armour is rather pointless. I mean how is he really going to hide? they are wider then most trees.


----------



## Fiddlestix (Mar 21, 2013)

The Emperor shall make my enemy's eyes deceive themselves.

If only my painting skills could do this. Then they would blend in.


----------

